# 주속일정제어



## Hot

Hello!

Could you please help us to translate this phrase into English? 주속일정제어
We have just received a manual for a machine CNC and this small part is not translated into English.

The context is:

"The precise suggestion of workpiece diameter by X-axis is needed for '주속일정제어'.
So, WCS(workpiece coordinate system) is required!"

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kross

Hot said:


> "The precise suggestion of workpiece diameter by X-axis is needed for '주속일정제어'.



주속일정제어 can be "maintaining the same speed of cutting". I am not knowledgeable about this mechanic field. So my translation can be wrong.


----------



## curiocity

주속 indicates "circumferential speed," and others are as Kross mentioned.

It means "control of the circumferential speed to be constant," but I am not sure that it is an acceptable technical term in English.


----------



## Stassri

주속 is short for 주축속도, which means 'the speed of the main shaft'.

일정 = fixed

제어 = control

So the entire phrase should mean changing and maintaining a fixed speed of the main shaft depending on the position on the X-axis, as needed.

... or not. I don't know, I'm not really sure.

source : *oogle


----------



## Stassri

curiocity said:


> 주속 indicates "circumferential speed,"



That's wrong.


----------



## curiocity

As Stassri said, sometimes "주속" also refers "주축속도," however in more cases it means "원주속도."

Considering many of Korean technical terms are sourced from Japanese, it is evident by that 周速(circumferential speed) is found in some dictionaries and a lot of documents while 主速(main shaft speed) is rarely found. Besides that, 周速一定制御, which is "주속일정제어" with my meaning, can be easily found on many Japanese websites.

Therefore the following might be a proper translation:
"To control the circumferential speed to be constant, the precise suggestion of workpiece diameter by X-axis is needed."

but, the translator should more consider to make sure of its correctness based on a more wide context.


----------

